# Garratt build photos



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Most of the photos in this month's issue of SIG on my Garratt build were not of high enough resolution for the article. The following shots show the construction of the bunkers and engine chassis. I'll post the boiler, cab and other build photo's in a seperate thread.









http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/Garratt-Bunkers/001_Finished The finished product

These are the cylinder blanks which were cut out of 1x1 square stock. the 1/8" slots were cut with a table saw carbide bit and the rounding over was done on a router with a rounding over bit. they were cut to length on the table saw after the routing was done and bored out on the mill









This shot shows the Ruby valves fitted on to the new 1/2" cylinders. the one on the right has the piston mountes and the one on the left is empty. You can also see the step down in the frame width where a SS dowel is sticking out at the bottom of the picture.








Not a great shot but here is one of the pilot wheels which I turned out of some old LGB wheels I had laying around and were just the size i needed. The flange height was turned to match that of the Ruby drive wheels

This is a good shot showing the Ruby drive gear in it's new home. I was originally going to try to use the Ruby frames but it was easier to make new ones and get the wheel base where I wanted it.
You can see the step down for the pilot wheel clearance. The same thing was done on the rear for the pony wheels.








Side view checking height etc.








Chassis with pony wheels installed.









Cylinder cover made from brass and silver soldered together.








Finished cylinder and cross head








The rear bunker will hold the butane tank and water bath. As you can see the sides are made from Popular which gives them the rounded look. The rounding was done on the router and the recess for the brass covers was also done on the router.








Another shot. The part between the two risors gets bent down to form the water bath and is soldered to make tt water tight.








Gas tank was made from 2" copper pipe valves were hand made. Copper tube goes through the bulkhead and the silicone tubing covers it to make it water tight.









Coal load is from my C-16 and was cut down to fit notice the second lift ring which is actually the fuel adjustment








Front bunker showing the headlight and the rectangular block is also part of the hinge mechanism








A 2-56 screw goes in the hole for the bunker hinge pin. The bumper is mahogony











This closeup shows that the only part of the wodden structure showing is the rounded corner in black









Scratch built headlight








Painted ft bunker










Frt bunker houses electronics



http://wegmuller.org/v-web/gallery/Garratt-Bunkers/01_cylinders


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill
Enjoyed seeing it in person at NSS along with the SITG read. The insights of the build are inspiring given your ability to use skills/talents using materials known to you add to that all the configuration of dual engines and the firing system is a masterpiece. BTW- including the whistle!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Sir - that is nothing short of inspired. I take off my hat to you.

...and while we are talking about taking things off, whilst I love my AccuCraft Garratt, having to remove four bolts and screws of two different sizes, from behind and underneath the complex valve gear, just to get at the batteries or to check out a connection, while the loco is on its delicate and easily bendable side, leaves me stone-cold. Your easy-open hinged front tank is a brilliant idea.

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

In the article you said you milled the cylinder blocks using your woodworking router. Cool! 

Could you discribe how you set it up and how you cut the brass? Did you run the router full speed? take small nibbling passes or cut in one shot? 

I had wondered how I might make the basic blank for making cylinders...seems you have shown a way!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the article in SiTG, glad you posted more pix. Amazing work!


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Eric 
I found that the brass cuts almost as easily as some woods. The table saw with a 50 to 80 tooth blade produces a near perfect finish (much better than a metal cutting band saw) the router was a 3 hp variable speed set in a router table. I have a Router Raiser height adjustment which allows for accurate adjustments. I used a carbide bit at 50% speed and took off 1/8" at a time. After the bar was machined, I cut the cylinders to length on my home made table saw cut off table (a must for brass work) I discarded about 1" of the ends which is my practice because they usually have diviots from the starting and finishing feed. I then cut to length, kissed them with an end mill to get the finish shown in the photo but later used a fly cutter to get a mirror finish


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the details Bill! Perhaps I will try it on my next build if I have the right peice of stock to start with. 

--eric


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Bill. Thanks for putting this up for us.

Bob


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! I've got the magazine but have not devoured it yet. To see more detail here is awesome! Thanks for sharing Bill. 

Chas


----------

